# Where to buy grain and yeast in Melbourne



## Steve0408 (19/1/14)

Hi Guys
I'm getting ready for my first AG brew over the next few weeks but need to source the grain bill from either a shop or online can anyone recommend a good retailer how would be able to assist a newbie like myself.

On another note I need to make a wort chiller so need to buy 15meter of 10mm soft copper tubing this is proving a little tricky at the moment so any advice on where to buy would be great.


----------



## Yob (19/1/14)

Keg King for the Grains

Bunnings for the copper.. or try around other plumbing supply shops

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve0408 (19/1/14)

Been to both Bunnings and Masters for the copper they only had short lengths I will try Recces in the week and cross my fingers.


----------



## Yob (19/1/14)

Bunnings should have larger rolls, my local one certainly does (Bayswater)..

about $125 from memory, cant remember the length.


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/14)

Ask the folks at Bunnings for annealed copper coil, and if you're lucky enough to get one who knows ass from teakettle they can tell you where the person who knows where it is, is.


----------



## kenlock (19/1/14)

A sponsor here, Grain and Grape should sort out your grain and yeast requirements in person (Yarraville) or by post.

No chill is an option for you to consider.


----------



## Camo6 (19/1/14)

Bunnings do 18m rolls of 12.7mm annealed copper for about $99. I found Reece's to be a rip off unless you get trade and you may get cheaper a/c tubing but fittings are a pain due to difference in wall thickness.

Where in Melbourne? Like Yob says KegKing are good though somewhat limited in variety, there's G&G in Yarraville and various others scattered around. I've found Craftbrewer to have great variety and it usually gets here in 2-3days. No affiliation to any, I tend to get most of my malts from bulk buys nowadays and farm my own yeast. For hops you can't go past Hop Dealz Australia based here in Melbourne and the proprietor is an AHB member I believe. h34r: No affiliation aside from being a happy customer. Fullpint.com.au is another new local business starting out that I'm happy to support. Once again no affiliation apart from wanting more suppliers local to me!


----------



## Steve0408 (19/1/14)

I'm north in Roxburghpark but travel is no issue to get the right service.


----------



## zarniwoop (19/1/14)

I'd recomend Grain and Grape, their prices are so-so but the range of products is excellent and I've never had to substitute ingrediants when I've purchased from them.

Word of warning though their point of sale system appears to be the love child of a sloth and a grand chess master as virtually everytime I've bought anything it takes an age for them to find it and process it - the time I bought about a dozen various plumbing parts from them is still something that gives me nightmares.... (go during the week if you can).


----------



## DU99 (19/1/14)

Try dave at Greenborough Home Brew...


----------



## thedragon (21/1/14)

Grain and grape is brilliant. Getting yourself in the G&G grain book will bring the cost of grain down to about $3/kg.


----------



## zeggie (21/1/14)

+1 Grain & Grape. Cheap fast postage for melb if you can't get to the shop. Their free demo's are fantastic for getting into all grain as well.


----------



## jazzad1 (21/1/14)

cheap postage for regional victoria also, 17kg for $25 odd dollars express post, very impressive! Cheaper than driving there! I should have gotten onto the grain book in hindsight, oh well maybe next time


----------



## going down a hill (21/1/14)

http://greensboroughhomebrew.com.au/
Dave is a great bloke that has a good selection of grain and hops. super friendly bloke to boot.
No affiliation, just a happy customer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/1/14)

+1 greensborough home brew. Only about 20-25 mins from roxxy!


----------



## fcmcg (22/1/14)

Grain and grape are finally getting barcodes... Prob in the next month or three...
email your grain order the night before and it's there when you get there...also you can join their grain book and get better prices on malt..


----------



## Steve0408 (22/1/14)

Hi guys
Thanks for the fantastic response I will to be honest try both, G&G and Greensborough and hopefully use them both on a regular basis. one last question do both providers crush the grain for you as I think that's one part at the out set I would like done by someone with experience.


----------



## Yob (22/1/14)

Im not sure about Greensborough, but GnG certainly do


----------



## Bridges (22/1/14)

I am also a happy customer of Dave at Greensborough, grain can be milled for you, no worries!


----------



## Steve0408 (22/1/14)

Thanks all I will try to purchase the grain bill and other ingredients this weekend and aim for a brew day the following I think I have all I need for a basic setup.

40L Kettle
20L Kettle
40L Mash tun
large gas burner
25L F/V
Thermometer
tubes
Wort Chiller

The desire to drink beer :chug:

Let me know if you think I'm missing a vital bit of equipment?


----------



## DU99 (22/1/14)

hydrometer


----------



## thedragon (24/1/14)

In addition to ingredients and the hydro already recommended, you'll need sanitiser to sanitise your equipment once you've cleaned it (do a search in starsan), a mash paddle and something to put your beer in to such as bottles or a keg.


----------



## citizensnips (25/1/14)

Even though craft brewer are a good distance away I just can't go past them. For an extra $7 or whatever it turned out to be on postage there range of products, freshness of ingredients and consistent reliable service was definitely worth the coin. My 2c


----------



## New_guy (25/1/14)

DU99 said:


> hydrometer



Buy several - you will break one


----------



## law-of-ohms (25/1/14)

Try Punkin for a thumblers pack of hydrometers, ive bought two oacks si far


----------



## DU99 (25/1/14)

Bottle capper if using bottles.set of 5kg scales measuring grain and small set for hops


----------



## Bridges (25/1/14)

Ahh the joy of home brewing. There is always more gear and better bling to aspire to. Welcome aboard and have fun!


----------



## New_guy (26/1/14)

Get a bottle capper than can take 26 & 29 mm bells so you can use champagne bottles as well


----------



## JDW81 (26/1/14)

New_guy said:


> Get a bottle capper than can take 26 & 29 mm bells so you can use champagne bottles as well


Great advice.

You can change the bell on most bench cappers to suit regular beer bottles or champagne bottles.

JD


----------



## New_guy (27/1/14)

JDW81 said:


> Great advice.
> 
> You can change the bell on most bench cappers to suit regular beer bottles or champagne bottles.
> 
> JD


Most but not all - found this one out the hard way


----------



## Spiesy (27/1/14)

Big fan of Dave @ Greensborough as well. 

Hop Dealz are also good for hops and yeast, top online service.


----------



## DU99 (27/1/14)

:icon_offtopic: there FWK's are excellent ..Black Ipa..can recommend


----------



## New_guy (27/1/14)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: there FWK's are excellent ..Black Ipa..can recommend


Ditto 
That's a good brew!


----------



## Ranga (29/1/14)

+1 for G&G, online sales have been quick and flawless. Bulk grain corebrewingconcepts have great prices. KegKing for bits n shits.

A lot of home brewers use a 50L or larger esky as a mash Tun. You can sparge in this as well. Save money on the wort chiller and decant into 20L cube and leave over night to cool. You can then just pour your cooled wort straight into fermenter. Easy as. Enjoy


----------



## djar007 (29/1/14)

There is a brew shop down Coopers St Epping and a home make it in reservoir opposite train station.


----------



## big78sam (29/1/14)

There's a guy in Bendigo (Pete Martin - I think he's an AHB member but doesn't post much) who arranges orders of 25kg grain on a monthly basis. You basically get it at bulk buy prices. It you can be bothered making the drive to bendigo (probably 90 minutes from you) here is his website.

http://www.bendigomaltnhops.com/


----------



## Spiesy (29/1/14)

djar007 said:


> home make it in reservoir opposite train station.


Do they stock grain now?


----------



## DU99 (29/1/14)

when i was last there they did


----------

